# IBS Has Ended My Life



## ATrivino (Jun 19, 2011)

I was a stressed out kid of 18, working 8 hours per day and going to school 8 hours per day. My diet included a lot of junk, but also a lot of fruit and 3 servings of vegetables every day. I also was in good physical shape, able to ride a bicycle in marathons and run a 5 minute mile with ease.One day there I am, at my cash register, talking with my friends, a good man, not aware that in the next 15 minutes, my life would change forever.BOOM, SEVERE PAIN, ran away from customers & into bathroom, severely nausea, my ondansetron ended that quick, but the dirreaha and pain would not stop. After an employee saw me almost passed out on the bathroom floor, the EMS rushed in, stabilized me, and they said you are "ok" to have someone drive you home.I went home, next day I was fine. BUT a week later, the episodes left me queasy 24/7, and sinusitus already makes me putrid. *WHAT IBS DID TO ME*1) Lost my job2) Lost my apartment (sitting on grandma living room couch in pain 24/7)3) Credit card debt4) Lost my insurance5) Lost my health care plan6) Lost almost all my friends7) Been to hospital 12 times8) $10,000 in debt from "Top Doctors" in 4 states9) Having parents pay for food and shelter until welfare check arrives10) & MUCH moreTried teas, tried $700 in vitamins, tried probiotics, tried medicines. tried stress-relaxing techniques, tried invasive tests, tried exactly 30 doctors in total, spent 10000 hours on interent. NO HOPE, tried aloe vera, tried not eating, all natural foods, all vegan foods,all superfoods, NOTHING HELPSI am still sick, confined to "Unspecific inflammation" The joy of a $300 welfare check is my only life. I am in desperate need of a way to gain my life back, I cancelled 100 trips to NY and CA and Boston and my life is over


----------

